# FSX Error 1711



## klmatt (Feb 6, 2010)

hi, i by mistake deleted or i dont know what happened, but my fsx wont run anymore, its not on my hard drive anymore. And now when i start to put in disc 1, it gives me that error and tells me not enough space, but first off all, i havent even told it what hard drive i want it on, and second of all, the hard drive that i do want it on has 89.6 gb which is way more than what fsx needs?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
Do you mean by FSX, Flight Simulator X?
if that so, download Revo uninstaller from my sig open it and try to find the game in the list
if you find it, right click and choose uninstall, if an error showed up just continue to remove the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD


----------



## klmatt (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you very much) It all works now! You can't imagine how greatfull i am to you


----------

